# LR Mobil and Ipad



## Allans (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi folks,

I have a bunch of  questions , I am using an IPAD and SONY NEX-6 as my travel camera. I shoot only in RAW and so pls consider that in your answers.

1) As I cannot IMPORT images from camera directly into LRM , I have been using an application on the IPAD called "photos" , to store and a do a preliminary edit. Erasing unwanted images is hard on the camera. The connection from the camera to the ipad is no problem it is done by using sd card read attached directly to the ipad.

2) Everything that is stored in PHOTOS gets uploaded into ICLOUD PHOTO LIBRARY. ( Very slowly ,i might add)

3) How do I get the uploads from the ICLOUD PHOTO LiBRARY into my LR on my MAC?

4) Given the the workflow I have describbed in steps 1 thru 3 , will it work? 

5) Is there a better way to do this ?

I welcome comments and suggestions


----------

